# Easy make Gibbet - part 1



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

This how to is for a Gibbet made from Plastic Plumbers Tape and is probably one of my easier builds.









This requires little or no prop making skills or tools. As the tape has holes along the entire length, measurements are done by the number of holes and not by inches or centimeters. The finished cage is around 5ft tall. but could be made taller with adjustments to the longer strips

Note: Some of the photographs in the tutorial are taken of my finished prop, after painting.

Materials required:
Plastic Plumbers Tape (from a 100ft pack)
Machine Bolts, w/nuts 6-32 x 3/8 (from a 100 pack)
Black Spray Paint
Plastic Curtain Rings
4ft Plastic Chain

Tools required:
Scissors
Screwdriver
Pliers

1. Cut lengths of Plastic Tape as follows
2 lengths - 42 holes long
1 length - 58 holes long
1 length - 74 holes long
4 lengths - 87 holes long
4 lengths - 77 holes long

When cutting, cut between holes, as shown









2. Start by joining the 4 shortest lengths into circles. Overlap the two holes at each end and secure with two nuts and bolts.





















3. Next, take the longest strips and attach to one of the smaller rings. The long strips should be attached inside the ring. Alternate the lengths so that there is a shorter length between the longer lengths, and there should be four holes between each strip. Use the screwdriver and pliers to secure the nuts and bolts, the pliers hold the nut whilst you screw in the bolt. (Do not over tighten the nuts as this distorts the shape)









4. The strips are next attached to the next size ring, there should be 24 holes between each ring, and 6 holes between each strip.









5. Attach the strips to the largest ring, 19 holes between the large ring and the mid size ring and 8 holes between each strip.









6. Finally attach the strips to the other small ring, 19 holes from the large ring and 4 holes between each strip. You should now have the frame shape completed.









The rest of the build is posted under part two








Easy make Gibbet - Part 2


https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/easy-make-gibbet-part-1.109308/ Continuation of the Gibbet cage... 1. To form the top, The longest strips are overlapped by two holes each, Secure the center hole to hold all 4 strips in place, then secure the last holes using the nuts and bolts. 2...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

thank you for this, I had the bright idea of using vinyl vertical blinds...how'd that go....not too good, ended up the the trash.....this I can manage, thank you , thank you.............


----------



## spotyteapot (Apr 2, 2014)

hi,first off may i say bloody brilliant cage......i know its an old post but i dont suppose you know the measurements of the different length of tape to use as i live in england and we cant get this tape so am using something without holes....i could guess but it probably wouldnt end up looking like a cage at all!!!....x


----------



## lemonade (Sep 27, 2011)

I did use vertical blinds, and it came out well.


----------



## jeffrides (Oct 3, 2018)

I gave this whole gibbet cage a ride myself. Came out pretty good I think. Used ideas from alucard and Herman Secret. Corpsing as described by Allen Hopps on a 20 year old blow mold $15 skeleton. Poor guy had a broken neck and a broken back. Now he can live on instead of being trashed. The whole thing took about 3 hours not including dry time.


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone know how much of the tutorial is left in part 2? Just curious because the link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## jasonmmiller1975 (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope I'm doing this right...









Easy make Gibbet - Part 2


https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/easy-make-gibbet-part-1.109308/ Continuation of the Gibbet cage... 1. To form the top, The longest strips are overlapped by two holes each, Secure the center hole to hold all 4 strips in place, then secure the last holes using the nuts and bolts. 2...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*MOD NOTE: fixed broken links in both part 1 and 2! *


----------

